
Privacy expert resigns from Sidewalk Labs over data concerns - the_unknown
https://www-cbc-ca.cdn.ampproject.org/v/s/www.cbc.ca/amp/1.4872223?amp_js_v=a2&amp_gsa=1#referrer=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com&amp_tf=From%20%251%24s&ampshare=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.cbc.ca%2Fnews%2Fcanada%2Ftoronto%2Fann-cavoukian-sidewalk-data-privacy-1.4872223
======
the_unknown
Real url: [https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/ann-cavoukian-
sidewal...](https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/ann-cavoukian-sidewalk-
data-privacy-1.4872223)

